# maytag dehumidifier keeps running



## pberm1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

i have a five year old maytag m7dh65b2a 65 pint dehumidifier. i cleaned the filter and hooked up the drain hose and turned it on . this season the unit has been not shutting off automatically when it reaches the set humidity, it appears to be getting worse as the person at home all day said they thought it ran all day even the the room humidity was lower than the set humidity. i can shut it off with the power off button or if i continue to raise the higher humidity setting it will shut off once you get it about 10 percent above the room humidity. i am pretty good at safely repairing things and would like to give it a shot before i buy a new unit. thank you paul


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What is the set point that you have it at for humidity level you wish to reach, and what is the humidity level of the space it is in. Keep in mind, that if you do not have central air, and feeding that space, it is humid outside, you are going to be fighting a uphill battle to get it lower than the high point that you turn the dial to, to shut it off.


----------



## pberm1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

*reply*

gregzoll, if the room humidity is 60 percent and i set the unit to 65 percent the unit runs and reduces the humidity to the set level of 65 percent , but than it fails to shut off when it gets to the set level . in past years it always shut off automatically when it reached the set humidity


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Is the space conditioned with central air? Are the windows and doors open in the rest of the house, or building that this dehumidifier is in? Where are you located? What is the outside temp & humidity? What kind of space is this device in? A whole lot of unanswered questions, and only you know the answers.


----------



## pberm1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

the dehumidifier is in the basement in western new york, the outside temp has been hot lately, the room is normally at about 60 to 65 degrees. i do not have central ac, the windows in the basement are kept closed, the windows in the upper floors do get opened .the unit has been in the same room in the exact same indoor conditions for the last five years and operated properly with the outside temp and humidity at much higher levels.when the unit continues to run and doesnt shut off automatically it heats the entire room up and when i shut it off manually it makes a ticking noise that sounds similar to a hot car engine cooling off. (i know its not a gas engine ha) thanks paul


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Having the windows upstairs, will cause the dehumidifier to draw from the upstairs into the basement, via convection currents. There is no way that it will do its job, when like I stated before, you are fighting a uphill battle.

Unless you run air conditioning, it is pointless right now running the dehumidifier. You are better to run a fan down there to keep air moving. Also to let you know, a dehumidifier is nothing more than a air conditioner unit.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

its not pointless, it may be an uphill battle but it is not pointless. If your pulling 65 pints of water out the basement in a days time it is very effective, running a fan also is a very good idea.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if your unit has a digital readout then you may as well buy yourself a new dehumid. as the only way to fix your problem is to replace the circuit board. Dehumidifiers are pretty much a throw away item .


----------



## pberm1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

*thank you*

ok thanks for the ideas


----------

